# Need a bigger lathe?



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Woodturning with 150hp lathe -Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I guess these are the ideas Ya come up with while being snowbound for weeks at a time... Pretty cool though


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

He cuts dovetails too!

Dovetails Fast and Furious, Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Ingenious!!*



MEBCWD said:


> He cuts dovetails too!
> 
> Dovetails Fast and Furious, Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


Gotta get me one of those!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I love living in this country, eh?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

O.K. I wonder what else He can come up with, it works and I applaud any one with ingenuity, I wait to see more


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Stockroomsupply.ca*



papawd said:


> O.K. I wonder what else He can come up with, it works and I applaud any one with ingenuity, I wait to see more


Actually he does have some non joke uploads;

Setting Up Your Round Ripper - YouTube

I guess his business is;

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/products/


----------

